# Fedora Core2: Schriftgrösse in Commandline



## lukelukeluke (27. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mich gefragt, ob man wohl die Schriftgrösse der Command Line (Bash) umstellen kann?
Bei Fedora Core2 sowie bei RedHat 9.0 Professional war die immer so gross, es hatte zu wenig auf dem Bildschirm platz (obwohl im X die Auflösung klein eingestellt war, zB 1280x1024.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in der Commandline die Schriftgrösse zu verändern, dass mehr platz hat (sowie bei SUSE Linux, da ist die Schrift klein)...

Merci vielmals!
Gruss luke


----------



## Sway (29. September 2004)

Ich glaube das was du suchst ist der FrameBuffer. Man kann im Bootmanager die Auflösung einstellen (Framebuffer-support im Kernel vorausgesetzt) ... einfach ein wenig googlen oder Suchfunktion in den größeren Linuxforen wie zum Beispiel http://www.linuxforen.de benutzen


----------

